# Do you own a VW?????



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

Since it is still called *VW*Vortex..... Do you own a VW?????


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I'm on my 5th VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crownvic (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I don't have a VW but my friend did and he turned me onto the site. I like talking cars that's why I'm here.


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

don't own one, don't plan on getting one. 
when i first came to the vortex i really wanted a corrado, hence my name. then i found out what money pits they are and slowly crept out of the corrado forum. now i'm looking for a nice s13 hatch to call my own.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I myself came here while browsing through some carsites. After reading some features and lurking a bit on the forums, I signed up, and well, I'm still here and liking it.....


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

look my sign


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

At the moment, 3 VWs (all aircooled) and one Audi.


----------



## CorradoYEAH! (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I used to own one...It got wrecked. I WILL have another!


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (CorradoYEAH!)*

Came here originally to do some research on the GTI 1.8T. I was very close to trading in my Miata for one but things didn't work out. Hopefully I'll be in the market for a new car in the near future. Then it'll be down to a Mini Cooper S or a GTI 1.8T.


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (mx5er)*

My dad has an A4 so I used to hang out on Audiworld. Then I became interested in a 1.8T Jetta, so I signed up here. However, after test driving a WRX, I got hooked. Plan on picking up a 2002 this spring or summer.
As far as VWs, my dad used to have a Mk1 Rabbit and later a Mk2 Jetta, which would have been probably been my first car if it wasn't for an unfortunate encounter with a tree.







Then my dad picked up the 626 which is now mine.
Love the tex though!


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (STL Silver Bullit)*

Dad bought the first VW of the family after my cohersing him to do so....hope to get one this summer...and hope my family joins the VW clan. Cheers.


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*



> Since it is still called *VW*Vortex..... Do you own a VW?????
> 
> 
> > _ ...... The Car Lounge is the discussion area for automotive related topics that don't fit in other categories: the auto industry, *other car makes and models .......... *_


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Merc-MarkO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Since it is still called *VW*Vortex..... Do you own a VW?????

_ ...... The Car Lounge is the discussion area for automotive related topics that don't fit in other categories: the auto industry, *other car makes and models .......... *_







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, ok, but there are tons of other general carforums. And this one is located at a VW-site (not for long, as it is merging with MWerks, Subdriven, etc).


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

So I have to leave ?? ........


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Merc-MarkO)*

YES, get out








And leave your wallet


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

MOved to General VW Discussion.


----------



## pkagel (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

have 5 in the driveway right now!


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Had two Rocco's, 82 BMW 320i right now. Hesitating on a new Jetta for the wife until Quality is there. If Audi brings the A3/S3 hatch here, i'm for that. Maybe look for an 83-84 GTI in the meantime.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own 4. Three A2s and one A3.
Can I stay?


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (VWDrvrsWtd)*

3 for me. A1, A3, A4. Now once I get my hands on a 91-92 2.0l 16v I will have one of each generation.


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (3VWMAN)*

I am on my second VW, my first was a 1992 VW Golf 4 dr.(white), traded it in for my current VW, a 2001 VW Jetta GL(bright green) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My parents have a 2001 Jetta GLS(black) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ........................................................Shawn


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (shftat6)*

No, Im just here for the chicks.


----------



## Pa5.5at (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own my VW and I dont see any other type of car I want to buy anytime soon, save a BMW/Audi/Porsche. But I wont be able to afford any of those any time soon.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (golfkart)*

i own the 5th dub the fam, Bug, mk1 Jetta, mk4 jetta and my mk3 jetta.








forgot about the fox











[Modified by eggman95, 9:56 PM 2-8-2003]


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (eggman95)*

I dont own one, its my moms. Right now I can only drive it when she is sitting next to me.
I really wanted to get a VW to call my own. A Corrado, then a A2 GTI, then a Rocco, most recently a TDI150 4Motion... But now I am drifting towards Subaru more and more.


----------



## lmohearn (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I'm fairly new to the VW scene. My husband had an '87 Jetta that he drove until Dec. 2000 when it sadly rotted away despite the engine still having quite a bit of life left in it! But this is my first dub and I am amazed at how fast this car grabs your soul. What is it about these quirky little german cars that they simply seem to cast a spell of some sort over their owners?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (lmohearn)*

I have run out of (what I think is) interesting VW's to buy.
I have now concentrated my efforts to the Audi division.
If VW was to allow sales of the line available in Europe, I would be beating down the door at the stealership!
It's a simple combination; 6 speed, awd, and maybe a turbo, if not a v6
unobtainum here in the U.S. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (golfkart)*

on my first
starting looking on vortex for a corrado and then got the jetta


----------



## Flintstone (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Yes, I've owned many vw's. I love to hate them. Buy two in case one breaks down. I know what you're thinking, but I said I loved them.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own multiple vws







still no watercooled though.







but soon


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MGQ)*

My second car was a 1972 Volkswagen Super Beetle, which I bought in 1990. It was well kept, clean, and had ridiculously low mileage at the time I bought it (79,000 miles!). Everyone in my family liked it, except my sister - she wouldn't even ride in it, let alone borrow it. Which was fine by me, because I had no intention of lending it to her! 
I had to get rid of my Type 113 (as the Super Beelte was officially called) when the floor pan started rotting away. Boy, I loved that car. . . .








After another five years with -ugh! - a Toyota, I got a brand new 2000 GOlf GL two-door, and I aboslutely love it! It still runs as well as it did the day I drove it off the lot. I intend to keep _this_ VW much longer than a few years.


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

<<<


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (The Pit)*

My first VW


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (G-Shock)*

I have a Jetta 97 VR6, son has Jetta 96 VR6, hubby has a 99 Passat Wagon 1.8T, daughter wants a Golf. It's now in the blood.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Of course I own a VW. 


[Modified by NBracer8, 12:08 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## Dr. Bob (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Gee, does this mean there are other cars out there? 
You might say I and my family have owned a fare share of VW's starting with a 1959 Beetle, 67 1300 Beetle, 74 Super Beetle, 78 Rabbit(A1), 79 Scirocco(A1), 84 Westphalia Camper, 89 Jetta(A2), 95 Jetta(A3), 96 Jetta(A3), 96 Passat(B4) and 02 Passat(B5.5). We still have the last 6 cars listed on the road.


----------



## j.edward (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Dr. Bob)*

The first car I bought with my own money was a 72 Super Beetle. I'm now on my fourth, and i can't see ever getting rid of my Mk2 Jetta. Its just too fun to drive!
I've got my eyes on a Bimmer, though, for my next major car purchase. The M3 --oooh yeah....


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (j.edward)*

Audi S4 for me.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Euro Dude)*

Well I found this site after buying my GTi. I was in an unfortunate accident with it and thought I wouldn't buy any other car other than a VW/Audi after getting into the cult/club.
Then I test drove a WRX. I'm sorry to say but I got hooked on that car. I just come back here to chat every once in a while.
Pete


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Sure do!!


----------



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (RyanDice)*

I just counted I'm on my fourth and there is a rabbit in my sights so 5th soon I hope


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (shftat6)*

2nd


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

happily own 2


----------



## andynistaGTi (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (1fastdub)*

This is my first VW and loving it.


----------



## ngoshawk (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (andynistaGTi)*

Fifth vw, with the 6th coming, once we can decide upon which Passat to buy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (j.edward)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I've got my eyes on a Bimmer, though, for my next major car purchase. The M3 --oooh yeah....[HR][/HR]​WOW!!! You are one of the few people in the U.S. that actually know the correct pronounciation of a BMW (car). Most people call them Beemers.








But we all know that's the bike, and the plane!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Sepp)*

From http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?form=1&term=beemer
quote:[HR][/HR]
beemer
"bee-mur" 
correction: 
beemer is spelt incorrectly, the correct way of spelling the automobile crafted by BMW, the Ultimate Driving Machine, is bimmer. 
There is also beamer, BMW's mo-ped/motorcycle nickname.
Bimmers carry up to five passengers, beamers carry no more than two.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## 97vdubglx (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

umm yeah


----------



## Mr Mehoff (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I've owned a total of 5 and still have the last two.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

I've owned 4 VW's before, maybe i'll get my 5th soon


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I've owned 7, of which I still have 3 if you count the Audi.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (PsyberVW)*

I currently own two and have owned a total of 8.


----------



## Jamez (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own a Honda but I'm planning on a Rabbit soon. Already have a couple of parts for it including the engine, just waiting for spring to go out and buy one.


----------



## arodvw (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I have 4 waterpumpers and 2 aircooled V-Dubs


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (arodvw)*

I own two VW's, both MKII based. EXCELLENT cars. Both are pretty reliable. The Jetta is very cheap to fix, while the Corrado is a bit more. Luckily neither car has had any real problems. The Jetta is at about 182k miles and the C is at 55k. The Jetta is terribly boring and VERY slow. Though it does it's job quite well. It gets me around to work and to upstate NY to visit the GF, or NJ to visit the parents. The Corrado is an amazing ride. Like a fine wine, it just gets better with time. 
As for getting another VW. I have to say that vortex has kinda scared me away from the new cars. Hopefully in a couple of years I will be able to afford a MKIII 2.0. That would be fine for me. I will probably always own the Corrado. I would like to get an M coupe to keep it company, but that's far down the road.


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Ok, here's my history... starting with my husbands first VW. A 86 red/maroon jetta, then a Black 2000, then a Red 2001 1.8t wolfsburg (still have it) and a 2001 new beetle. Of course we own a VW!! WE had to get rid of the beetle tho so now we have a Montero sport and the 1.8t...







But we'll never get rid of our baby. Friends come and Friends go, but a good car is forever!! (just kidding)


----------



## nizmobil (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (vwgirl20)*

this is my 3rd


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

To name the VAG cars I owned, I had an '83 Audi Ur Quattro, an '86 Audi 5000S, and now own a '01 1.8T Passat (click sig)


----------



## PDXGTI8V (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Ive owned one Volkswagen........FOR 12 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll never get rid of her...........


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (PDXGTI8V)*

My brother had a '54 Beetle when I was a kid, and I got a New Beetle when I'd saved up the money after highschool, and I've got a second New Beetle now, and will be getting a vert as soon as Platinum Grey's added to the lineup







So, this household's only had Beetles so far... but the 'rents are bent on getting a Toaureg as soon as the V10 TDI's available


----------



## RUSH Geddy Alex Neil (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I am on my third VW, and have always had 'love/hate relationships' with them! I love the way they feel, look, and drive, BUT reliability blows compared to Japanese cars. My brothers and parents have owned Japanese vehicles, and I have observed how reliable they are (Toyotas, Subarus, and Hondas). At least in our experience. Now that I am getting up there in age, I think my next car will be something other than a VW, unless their reliability goes up. If they really wanted to do this, they could.


----------



## vento1997 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

how does anyone that isn't addicted to dubs/ own a dub stand us??


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (vento1997)*

Uh, yep.....I own a VW. Would I buy another one......don't know. They're making them too damn heavy and I really don't like VWoA very much. In fact, they can kiss my ass. I love my car, though.....


----------



## 'Hassan' (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (VW97Jetta)*

'86 Jetta
'96 Jetta
'91 Passat
'90 Corrado
'85 Golf
'89 Golf Wolfburg
'91 Jetta Gli
'90 Corrado
In that order, with the remaining 3 still alive








I refuse to own anything else...


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? ('Hassan')*

On my second VW.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

does Audi count???


----------



## ecweber (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (fitch)*

I have the Vortex crew to thank as the information I gathered from reading the posts on this forum helped me make the decision to purchase my GTI. So far, the experience owning and driving this car has been wonderful - never did I think I would ever own a Volkwagen.
I went to the Sacramento International Auto Show last November to see what the manufacturers had to offer. Sure, there was a lot of competition and my choices were narrowed down to two. The other car I had in mind was a Mazda Protoge 5. I test drove both vehicles and the VW had it all over the Mazda. 
Less than a week later, I drove a Reflex Silver GTI off the lot and have put over 6,000 miles on it already driving all over Nor Cal to play gigs with my band. The car is very practical as it carries my three Saxophones and luggage comfortably in the hatch and, in some instances, has hauled a drum set with room to spare... not to mention extra passengers!
My other car has been relegated to weekend duty and car shows!
Take Care - Eric


----------



## johnnyd1 (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I've owned 19 VW's since 1976. All water-cooled, All manual.










[Modified by johnnyd1, 6:50 AM 2-25-2003]


----------



## ginger_spice (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Just got my first one last night. '01 GTI GLX VR6 - only 17K miles on it
I'm very excited!


----------



## BRB337 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (ginger_spice)*

I'm on my 3rd VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCMattius (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (BRB337)*

Just got my 1st VW yesterday, and visitted here a few days before that. Other than my old boss owning an Audi A6 which seems to have alot of similarities, I don't know any other VW owners. A girlfriend in college had this old VW bug though. Strange pedals, and I could get to the shift linkage under the back seat (it came apart once and she was stranded). It seemed to have the thickest body metal I've ever seen, and it was a great car.
Matt


----------



## A2Mich (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DCMattius)*

On my 3rd also.....


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (A2Mich)*

yep!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

*OW3ND!!: * Over 25 Vw and Audi vehicles(5 current), always looking







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by nuugen, 1:04 AM 3-2-2003]


----------



## j.edward (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (nuugen)*

hey -I remember you, you work at the car audio place, right? I can't think of the name of it now..... I had the black a2 Jetta, w/ the OZ's,I was looking at the car alarms, and you took me back in the garage to check out the Scirocco..
anyway, I guess this is pointless, just thought I'd say whatsup?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (j.edward)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey -I remember you, you work at the car audio place, right? I can't think of the name of it now..... I had the black a2 Jetta, w/ the OZ's,I was looking at the car alarms, and you took me back in the garage to check out the Scirocco..
anyway, I guess this is pointless, just thought I'd say whatsup?[HR][/HR]​yeah thats me wazap.....hows the jetta these days??


----------



## j.edward (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (nuugen)*

doin real good..I didn't want to drive it over the winter, but i ended up having to do it anyway. The g60 likes the cold, at least.
Got a 2.016V G60 project started for spring, so we're looking forward to that.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (nuugen)*


----------



## j.edward (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (nuugen)*

I wanna see that beast in action this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (j.edward)*

i'm on my 2nd VW


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (mk2jetta)*

my current MkIV (which is for sale... check my sig







) is my 2nd VW and is the reason why I might not get a VW anymore... My old MkIII had very few problems compared to my MkIV.... if VW does not correct that for the upcoming 5th generation, then i will not buy a VW anymore.
As a matter of fact, I will probably upgrade for the new A3/S3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (j.edward)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wanna see that beast in action this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​haha I wanna see the jetta too!!!


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (nuugen)*

i'm going on four and two owned after a fleet of 5 liter mustangs and an 86 ford svo. i learned less can be more from the svo. 86' gti (stock), 88 scirocco (2.0 swap and still owned), 87 gti with a g-60 conversion, and my still owned 86 gti with an aba 2.0 bored and edged to 2.1.


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (twopointoneleeters)*

2nd vw for me
first was an 87 golf


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (SaucemanVR6)*

#6 & #8 for me and the wife


----------



## veedubit (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (flieger)*

I dont own one but plan on getting a mk3 gti sometime this year...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (veedubit)*

NO VW's at the moment.
Have owned:
73; super beetle
82' scirocco
94' gti
01 golf tdi
in the next week or two i'll have an 84' scirocco. If i sell my volvo i'll get an a2 jetta or audi 4000.


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (VWVancouver)*

not personally because im too young but we have had vws for like 15 years. probly about 40 all togather not counting my sisters cars that would make it about 50-60
























[Modified by 02_GTI_1.8T, 9:16 AM 3-22-2003]


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (02_GTI_1.8T)*

Y yes I do.


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I had one, sold it for a Truck with 0%. Tomrrow I am picking up a new 1.8t GTI and keeping the Truck. Nothing beats a sporty car for fun and a 4wd truck for bad wather, off-road fun and moving big things.


----------



## lewkz (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

yeah.. just my 1st


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 27, 2003)

unfortunatly I dont. I am a very poor student but id really love to own one. Ive loved VWs for years now and im trying to convince my mum to buy a Golf at the moment so I can kinda take it as my own and use it


----------



## Project337 (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (.g o l f p u n k.)*

This is my first Dub. 







My car at Import Revolution in sept 02

Vito.


----------



## angill (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

Currently own three, have driven nothing but vw's for the past 8 years.
~A


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Ja, I own two. Just a glutton for punishment between fits of driving joy.


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (TrueValue)*

2000 GTI GLX


----------



## rj45 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I once owned a mkI rabbit. My sister totaled it while I was over-seas.








Now I'm fixinta buy an '03 GLI so I join the 'tex to see what's up.


----------



## arozanski (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (rj45)*

I had an 81 Convertible for about six months, then sold it and bought my 92 Passat, which I really like.


----------



## G40 AL (Dec 8, 2002)

Only ever owned VW's. I've had 3 Polo's in 5 years, still own 2 of them. One is my rebuilt G40. Thinking of selling them for a 1.8T Golf soon or Lupo GTI, undecided as yet.
Alan


----------



## baja17 (Apr 7, 2003)

i just got one 2 days ago, anything that can be taken apart is and is sitting in my garage waiting for me to get a job so me and my dad can build it into either a) a baja or b) a spiffy little street rod


----------



## gospngbobgrl (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I plan on buying a beetle or jetta NOT SURE YET... Still a little confused on what i want


----------



## bigquin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (gospngbobgrl)*

Oh man this has been a good year for me This is what I've owned
1977 Rabbit-sold
1986 GTI-sold
1987 GTI-sold
1990 Wolf GL-sold
1989 16v GLI-virgin never touched


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (BRB337)*

98 Jetta GT
96 Golf
81 Rabbit P/U (Caddy)
80 Rabbit
69 Bug
That's all at the moment, but I've had about 15 others over the years. My dad had one of the first "Rabbits" in the U.S. (brought over a 74 Golf from Germany in early 1974) and about 15-20 others.


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

My new Variant is #8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











[Modified by B12Teuton, 3:57 PM 4-11-2003]


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I've had a few








'80 Dasher Wagon - agate brown (D) (RIP - timing belt/cam)
'79 Dasher Coupe - dakota beige (D) (sold)
'78 Rabbit - agate brown 4dr (D) (RIP - head gasket)
'79 Rabbit - canyon brown 2dr (D) (RIP - head gasket)
'79 Rabbit - inaris silver 4dr (D) (sold)
'80 Rabbit - diamond silver 4dr (D) (sold)
'73 Bug - biscay blue (G) (sold)
'85 Golf - alpine white 2dr (D) (trade-in)
'83 Jetta - lhasa green (D) (sold)
'85 Jetta - stratos blue (TD) (sold)
'95 Jetta - candy white (G)
'58 Bug - fjord blue (G)
(doesn't include audi's







)


----------



## ctGTIguy (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

On my second GTI........ Duce bigalo baby. Second one goes pssssssssshhhhhh


----------



## maxwell1295 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Not right now, but hopefuly by the end of the week I will. Looking at 96-96 VR6 models.....preferably a Golf.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (maxwell1295)*

I own 2, and had a rabbit GTi.
When I was a kid, Dad had a bettle. It was stolen


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW?*

Not no more! Just got me a red '00 A6 2.7T, xenon, nav, parktronic, 6 spd. This thing is DAMN hot. I will never own a VW again. Yeah Audi is the same friggin co. but their division is far higher in the quality level over the b5.5. This Audi has it all hehe, as well as not losing to any wannabe racers. Even in 6th at 75 mph this thing pulls like a noose around your wanker. If only I could begin to describe the better virtues of this car, as well as the fun factor and superior interior. Being at 3 yrs old, it still does not have ANY squeeks or rattles in the cabin.


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (shftat6)*

Yes, I own one. Will own an Audi as well very soon. I don't want to trade in my dub but I just might have to.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Spiro D)*

My first car was an '87 Fox GL.
Never found out what the GL was for, but found payments on a new car cheaper than up keeping that P.O.S.
It was fun, though.
I don't think I'll ever own another VW, but maybe an Audi.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

See my signature, this is my second... hopefull moving up to an Audi...


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (CorradoYEAH!)*

Were is the "Honda crashed into me.. now looking for a new one" ?








check sig


----------



## Babe RuthLess (Apr 29, 2003)

Just moved from a 1997 1.4 16V Ford Fiesta (66 kW/90 bhp) to a new 2003 Volkswagen Polo 1.6 (74 kW/101 bhp).
What a difference!!


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Babe RuthLess)*

New Pics of ANGRY Mr.Bugglesworth


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

There is a total of 6 VW's in my extended family.


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (RyanDice)*









my dubb


----------



## good stuff (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i have an integra! i just come on here for laughs!


----------



## JettaChic20 (May 1, 2003)

I've had my '00' Jetta since May of 2002, and I love it (eventhough I get problems with it...especially the check engine light that loves to come on). Anyways I've been working on it and hopefully it will be finished by this summer.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Got Kraut....


----------



## VR6mommie (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DubPhreek)*

we own 3 dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and we are very happy with them


----------



## golfmk2 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (shftat6)*

I'm on My 8th Vw things of beauty they are too!.
I've had a Vw LT
A 1973 Transporter
A 1971 Beetle
A 1985 Polo
however i currently own 2 Polo's,A golf and a Type 25 transporter


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

yeah yeah.. i own a VW.


----------



## maxwell1295 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

Oh yeah....I've had a 'few'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2GolfGuy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I have owned 32 VDubs over the past 12 years, I currently own 5
94 corrado VR6
92 GTI VR6
91 Passat
89 Cabriolet
80 Rabbit Diesel


----------



## DubJunkE (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Mk2GolfGuy)*

On my 7th of the VW's 4 GTI's and 3 type three's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2GolfGuy (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DubJunkE)*

Type 3's are sweet! Notch or Fastback?


----------



## DubJunkE (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Mk2GolfGuy)*

First a Squareback, then a Fastback and now my Notch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DubJunkE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubJunkE* »_First a Squareback, then a Fastback and now my Notch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Wow, sweet!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JSardell (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DubPhreek)*

Beetle in the picture is mine. Red Cabrio in the background my sister's. The 337 her fiancé's. My fox is not pictured.


----------



## Bolks (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (JSardell)*

I've owned some.

1994 toyota corolla(totalled by an Expedition)
1980 corolla(sold to an old guy in Boston)
1991 mitsubishi eclipse GSX turbo AWD(trade-in with 95 acura 4door GSR)
1995 Acura 4door GSR(stolen - only valuable item left on the car is my daughter's barbie dolls)
2000 Dodge Caravan(trade-in to 2003 Toyota Matrix)
1984 Rabbit GTI(trade-in to 1979 corolla)
1991 Volkswagen Jetta GL(Still Kicking)
1991 Subaru AWD Wagon(Still Kicking)
1992 toyota corolla(still kicking)
2003 Toyota Matrix(Still Kicking)
1979 Toyota Corolla(Still Kicking possibly will trade with 1981 Caddy)
1981 Caddy - Pending
2003 Lancer Evolution or Subaru STI - still dreaming


----------



## SKPod (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Bolks)*

I do now -- bought out my leased '99 Beetle. Title's on its way! Dreaming of B5 Passat Variants though...


----------



## vwsalesman (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

got 8 cars, 3 r Dubbs:
84' Rabbit GTI (PROJEK 337)
85' GTI (a free car!?!?!)
02' 337 (1 or 2 mods....)
EDIT: OOOOPPPPSSS!! Forgot I cosigned on mom's 02' Jetta wgn. GLS


_Modified by vwsalesman at 4:55 AM 5-22-2003_


----------



## cesarz12 (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

use to own
69 fast back
73 bus
83 scirroco
67 bug
83 jetta
78 rabbit
90 corrado
own right now
91 vr6 gti
85 16v 
84 cab
76 van 
91 fox


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I come from a European car owning family.
My dad: 2 MGs, 1 914 Porsche
My Mom: bought new in '64 Beetle, had it till 86
Parents together: '87 BMW 528e, '79 Merc 300d, 2002 1.8t Passat
Me: '84 VW Jetta, '79 300d (tank), and now '93 VR6 Passat (not a slush box) 
My wife: well she drives an '02 impreza but really wants a 4door mk4


----------



## ub3r1.8T (May 25, 2003)

93 golf automatic.... worst car ever
3 jettas, one is still kicking at 107k but got in a fender bender... i miss her ... other jetta automatic is bout to get kicked in the face... falling apart... VW will hear about that later.... 2 passats 95s i believe... great cars both got into accidents 
i want a new 1.8T but i want to hear from VW about their maintinance policies... terrible mechanics at one of the dealerships went too Lemon?????


----------



## revjohnballard2 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I once owned a Ford, but I can't (won't) recall when. Many VWs and and surely many more to come


----------



## vwbiker (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

current:
03 passat gls 1.8t variant
96 jetta gl
past:
88 jetta gl
83 rabbit gti
71 micro bus camper


----------



## rotarykid (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own three VW Diesels & One Audi Diesel
I've owed Quantums , Dashers , Rabbits , Jettas , Golfs , Passat , 4000 , 5000 Audi , Volvo , All have VW Diesel engines 4cyl. , 5 cyl. , 6 cyl.









Diesels Forever































_Modified by rotarykid at 4:55 AM 5-30-2003_


----------



## Jim B5 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Seventeen since 1979








Two at present:
'99 B5 1.8T 5 speed
'03 T4 VR6-24V
Wife's:
'98 Golf GL 2.0 automatic


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm on my first...1983 GTI:








Used to have a 1977 Rabbit in the family.


----------



## cs (Jun 4, 2003)

Yep, own a 2002 1.8T Jetta... and i dont know what the hell happened to my tex login so i created this new profile.


----------



## Turbo_Vdub (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I own a vw golf


----------



## vwchic74 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

yes i own a people's car, 1974 super. im a huge volk's inthusiast. started 13 yrs ago with my bug, and now im hooked on every type of vw. one day i hope to own many diffferent types. i still have my bug and im currently trying to restore it, its my baby still running like its brand new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif micro bus/ squareback/ 69 rag top anything vw


----------



## Jolf GTI (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (vwchic74)*

Jolf baby, Jolf!!
























The more I hate it, the more I love it! The more I love it, the more I hate it!


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Jolf GTI)*

If I didn't own VW I don't know how I could live another minute in this world!


----------



## acpjxm (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Yes.
Currently own:
1999 Passat GLS 1.8t/5-speed Variant
1988 Jetta GLI 16v
Previously owned:
1987 GTI 16v
1985 Jetta GLI
1971 Superbeetle
1964 Type III 1600S Notchback
1955 Bug (oval rear window, cloth sunroof)


----------



## Chiburb (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, 1 week old:
2003 Passat GLX 4Motion w/ESP, Black/Black.
Awesome car!


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (eggman95)*

<----


----------



## batfood (Jun 11, 2003)

Im on my second vw just got it and lovin it.......my first was a 75 beetle but it blew up.....well the engin did....hehe oops... but not with this one im takn special care of it...


----------



## quasil (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Yep, on my 4th


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

i've had 24 roccos and 9 others so over 30 i the last 5 or so years...
got 4 at the mo...


----------



## blankmange (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Just bought my 4th one last week -- 2002 Eurovan (4 large dogs, more than my Golf can handle)....


----------



## canada_mike (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i am on my sixth vw
i dont understand why someone would be a regular if they dont own one or are planning to own one?
explain is thats you? just curious


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (canada_mike)*

It's because this poll originated in the Car Lounge, the non-VW centric forum.
Anyway, welcome to the newcomers who have put thier first posts in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MGQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGQ* »_It's because this poll originated in the Car Lounge, the non-VW centric forum.

Yep, a mod moved it over here. Maybe I should ask to have it moved back?????


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

On my first, of hopefully many vws.


----------



## RatinhoFromBrasil (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a VW here in Brazil, and I want to show it for you, but I don't have any place to post my pictures on internet.
anybody can help me?


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (RatinhoFromBrasil)*

<--


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote »_Do you own a VW????? 

No, I come to this site for porn.


----------



## Letsgopens13 (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I currently have 2 VW's and have owned a total of 4.


----------



## rj45 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I now own my 2nd VW - not countingmy Dad's old orange Thing. That thing was sooo cool.


----------



## vwR1337 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (rj45)*

im still on my first VW, its also my first car but im planning to get a rabbit gti sometime soon


----------



## velobat1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I just bought my third VW product .. a 2003 GTI. My previous two were .. an 82 VW Rabbit Convertible and a 69 VW-Porsche 914-4. All bought new (opps I'm dating myself). Both previous VW's were great fun .. hope this one turns out the same.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (velobat1)*

As listed in my sig, I've owned several VWs. I recently purchased a 74 standard beetle which will return from the restoration outfit in TN sometime next spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, tomorrow (well, actually today!!) I'm going to pick up an Imola Yellow 20th AE GTI.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*

mmmmm Congratulations on the GTI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are real beauties.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (MGQ)*

Thanks so much, MGQ


----------



## gtivr6'in (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (03kpa)*

im on my first VW... specifically 2001 gti vr6.....and well...im lovin it!... hehe ... juss wanna be a lil diff and have somethin diff frum the norm... here it is...


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (canada_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canada_mike* »_i dont understand why someone would be a regular if they dont own one or are planning to own one?
explain is thats you? just curious

I *wanted and planned* on becoming a VW owner until VW botched bringing the R32 DSG here to the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Any year now VW!!!








Oh wait...by the time they turn on their brains (maybe I'm giving them too much credit) and bring it over here, the Mark VIs will already have been released.








I only hang around now because of all the witty writing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Saill (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Grimnebulin)*

They're offering the R32 next year - they wouldn't leave the DSG out, would they?
04 models 
I have a 93 Passat GLX which is shedding trim all over the place. Two broken door handles, no AC, radio occasionally quits then restarts when I go over a bump, ceiling tore off one windy day, mysterious oil leak. The hose to the power steering pump just detached, looks like plastic sheating that held it together wore through.
It's the velveteen rabbit of cars, but I love the VR6.
I'm shopping for a TDI, hoping they get the Lupo here soon...
-Saill



_Modified by Saill at 6:19 PM 7-10-2003_


----------



## freedomship1 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Saill)*








Yes, less than a month old and already put 3,700 mi. on it!








Just wish DMV would send me a real license plate; the stealership's paper one is wearing thin.
Because it's a diesel, we'll never need another car . . .
. . . well maybe when King Georgie finally allows hydrogen vehicles in the states.


----------



## SpeedMan (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (RatinhoFromBrasil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RatinhoFromBrasil* »_I have a VW here in Brazil, and I want to show it for you, but I don't have any place to post my pictures on internet.
anybody can help me?


I host mine in Ubbi Fotoálbum
Here's the Brazilian Ubbi for storing photos
It works fine so far


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I have owned nothing but VW's, I started with an '84 Jetta, then bought a '95 Jetta and now own my first NEW car, an '02 Jetta Wagon.


----------



## 89'16v1.8Gli (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

on my 5th (is that a god thing or bad??)


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

Ive got a Passat 1.8T, sister has the Jetta 1.8T, and my dad has the Audi A6 2.7T...thats a VW family....but my mom has a Benz ML350, seriously its way better then the touareg (spelling?)


----------



## RatBug (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (98passat21)*

My previous cars:
-Bug '73
-Golf '85
-Bug '63
-Bug '52/'69
-Doppelkabine '78
-Panelvan '66
-Golf '81
My current cars:
-Bora (Jetta in the US) '98
-Polo '87
-Bug '62
-Bug '58/'69
-T3 Notchback '65 and '62
-Panelvan '63


----------



## Oceantuning (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

yes!! i own a UBBER RARE VW logus








do u guys now this VW?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Oceantuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oceantuning* »_yes!! i own a UBBER RARE VW logus








do u guys now this VW?


















Based on the 1991-1998 Ford Escort.....


----------



## vdubsxgirl84 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

im on my way to owning a sikk corrado <3


----------



## SpeedMan (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Oceantuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oceantuning* »_yes!! i own a UBBER RARE VW logus








do u guys now this VW?


I saw it only in pics from Brazil.
We have the same car here but 5-door hatchback version and named VW Pointer:

























Here, the original GTI version unmodified:








Edit: I don't know what's going on with the images. I'll try to fix it.


_Modified by SpeedMan at 5:04 AM 7-23-2003_


----------



## memecar (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Came home from the hospital when I was born in one (#1).
Learned drive in another one (#2)
Got one (#3) for my 18th birthday
Have one (#4) now
Check out http://www.memecar.com









_Modified by memecar at 2:26 PM 7-23-2003_


_Modified by memecar at 2:27 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## Raistlin (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (memecar)*

VW rules...
I want to say...I have had my MK4 just over two years...
I am still in love with it...it hasn't lost its prestige to me since the day I got it.








Giddy up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oceantuning (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Raistlin)*

we also have pointers here in brazil...








but like logus, they were produced only from 1993 to 1996
sadly, cuz they r0x


----------



## Zeltar (Jul 15, 2003)

yup 
VW 4 life!!









92 golf wolfsburg 4 dr


----------



## beesa6 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I have a total of 5+hopefully a 70 fastback real soon,82 cabby,84GTI 84 rabbit L,92 cabby and a 96 Jetta that is powered by Discover card.The Jetta I want to sell and buy another Mk1 and maybe another Mk1.I think when it is all said and never done I would like to have MANY Mk1's.I just the feeling a get driving a car like that.It just feels REAL.No power ster NO a/c just real simple but yet thrilling.There is no reason to explain this to any Vdubers.That is why we are addicts of the Volkswagen.I sarted w/vw and will end with vw's.I have driven other autos but they seem stail.


----------



## Socialoutcast (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I have 2 Rabbits and soon a Jetta GLI For my Woman. I think I'll get the better end of the deal on that 1. LOL.


----------



## Platinum03 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Socialoutcast)*

Plat Grey Jetta GL 2.0..
Just got it a few weeks ago...


----------



## XXcabrioprincessXX (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Platinum03)*

I just bought a galatic blue cabrio about a month ago. It is my firdt VW and I love it more than anything else!


----------



## silelinct (Jul 24, 2002)

maybe someday I'll actually pick up a Corrado


----------



## JettaVR6guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Turbo_Vdub)*

This GUY IS a thief! Scammed me for an S2000 antenna and he will scam you for bigger and better..Beware of this JERK!


----------



## GTI2620 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (JettaVR6guy)*

I am on my first VW. a week old. Lovin it after that i am sure I will have another. But I have a long time before I have to think about that.


----------



## crzychrisj (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I've had 4 VW's since I was 16, I'm now 25. I just traded in my Passat for a new Accord Coupe, and I'm loving every minute of it. Might come back to the fold some day in the future, but not until VW gets it's act together. Love the cars, hate the company. Que sera sera!


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (crzychrisj)*

Of course B2 proudly owner ! 
but in my contry its name is Corsar CD not Quantum !


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (HValleG)*

Previous Vw's
85' VW golf GTi(Herrerot red)
85' VW Scriocco(Silver)
90' G60 Corrado(Black)
Now
92' SLC Corrado(Green)


----------



## tx_brandon (Jul 27, 2003)

I own a 2002 Focus and could kik any of ur azz's n the twisties lol




















_Modified by tx_brandon at 5:00 AM 8-6-2003_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (tx_brandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tx_brandon* »_I own a 2002 Focus and could kik any of ur azz's n the twisties lol
















_Modified by tx_brandon at 5:00 AM 8-6-2003_

Hmm..., so your can can't go straight? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Focus = [email protected]#us My cousin has owned several of these cars and they are [email protected]!
Now back to topic.


----------



## tx_brandon (Jul 27, 2003)

he must own a pre 2002. Yea my Focus is so slow but I love the car and would only trade it for a dub or mini of course.


----------



## Ruth'less NX-t (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm new to this site currently I own a Nissan NX2000 that is turbo(SR20DET) and it's a 13 sec car, I want to buy a GTI VR6 within the next couple months as a Daily Driver with some power.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

1. 70 Type 3 Fastback
2. 70 Type 1
3. 91 Jetta
4. 98 Passat 1.8T
5. 03 Passat 1.8T
6. 03 Jetta 1.8T
Only own 5 and 6 now.


----------



## vw_golf_vw (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (VdubTX)*

of course I do...It runs in the family the last three cars my dad has owned have been dubs


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_Well I found this site after buying my GTi. I was in an unfortunate accident with it and thought I wouldn't buy any other car other than a VW/Audi after getting into the cult/club.
Then I test drove a WRX. I'm sorry to say but I got hooked on that car. I just come back here to chat every once in a while.
Pete

I bought a Scirocco a few weeks ago. Its going to be my auto-x car. It was bought new by a mechanic and needs a little cosmetic work. I couldn't pass it up.
Pete


----------



## GTItoGLI (Aug 11, 2003)

I've had and slain many vws over the years
1. '78 microbus
2. '74 Karman Ghia
3. '83 Rabbit GTI
4. '85 8v Golf GTI
5. '88 16v Golf GTI
6. Just got my first Jetta. A single owner '88 16v Jetta from Germany. Full records, $1400.
These cars are too much fun to quit driving 'em.


----------



## 88gti16vracer (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DohRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DohRado* »_don't own one, don't plan on getting one. 
when i first came to the vortex i really wanted a corrado, hence my name. then i found out what money pits they are and slowly crept out of the corrado forum. now i'm looking for a nice s13 hatch to call my own.

S13's rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## microeconomics (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i currently own 2 dubs


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

If I didnt why would I be in here, have owned nothing but vw's since 86, it's not like I come in here talking about japanese cars!


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Vamped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vamped* »_If I didnt why would I be in here, have owned nothing but vw's since 86, it's not like I come in here talking about japanese cars!









You've obviously never visited The Car Lounge.....


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_
You've obviously never visited The Car Lounge.....









Why would I?


----------



## EuroJettaIII (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i own a Jetta MK3


----------



## freddyfideo (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

yup, i own one, kind of... bought a brand new '02 jetta exactly two years ago... well, to make a long story short, the car gave me more problems, and was taken to the dealership for major repairs more times in the first year than all the cars i have ever owned put together for the past 10 years...
so i stopped complaining and gave the car to my wife... thats right, just gave it to her... felt so much better, a huge weight was taken off my shoulders...
i dont worry about the car anymore, that is her problem now...
i currently own and drive a '97 240sx, a '02 honda accord lx, '93 honda prelude vtec, and a '01 toyota tundra 4x4


_Modified by freddyfideo at 10:15 AM 8-21-2003_


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Yes....a '73 Super Bug, thats why im here...and im planning on making a "gravel rail" hence, theres no sand dunes here







but i think ill do a buggy idea...make my own body from scratch, ect


----------



## IzedTrek (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

Driver Found


----------



## DiabloGT (Jul 24, 2003)

I HAVE MY FIRTS VW


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (freddyfideo)*

1 - 1985 2.0l 8v Kamei X1 Scirocco GTX
1 - 1984 1.8L 8v Silver Scirocco (under restoration)
1 - 1983 Scirocco Trailer (under Construction
1 - 1985 8v Titian red Scirocco (Sold)
1 - 1988 16v Red Scirocco (Sold)
HUmm... yeah I own a vw.


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (ATS)*

'84 Jetta GLI, '88 GTI 16V, 2 '90 Corrado G60s, '92 Corrado SLC


----------



## 3harts (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????*

Europe





















Holland here !!! ( nearby Rotterdam )
More Touran >> http://www.3harts.nl/touranprive/index1.htm 


















_Modified by 3harts at 7:53 PM 9-17-2003_


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (EuroJettaIII)*

I do as well own a VW...I have a 2003 Jetta and i am looking to buy yet another here soon. I want to get an older jetta perhaps a M2 or something.


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

its all ive ever owned!!!! oh wait im 17......


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (ZoSo914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoSo914* »_its all ive ever owned!!!! oh wait im 17...... 

same here, sept i'm 18


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (@[email protected])*

My mother's, uncle's and aunt's first car were the original bugs (that's when I got introduce). However, my first car was a second hand 92 Miata (manual), then as of follow 72 VW Beetle (manual) that only lasted very shortly (whole frame rotted out), then a hand me over 90 Golf Wolfs (automatic), 99 Passat Wagon 1.8T (automatic, originally my parent's) when it was given to me, I sold it for a 2001.5 Audi A4 quattro 1.8T (manual) and eventually sold it for a 2001.5 Golf GLS 2.0 manual (I enjoy driving the 2.0 and this one would be a keeper for a long time). And now, I'm just waiting for my brother's 95 Miata to be handed to me







. I knew there's a reward for being a nice person











_Modified by DuBLover at 9:14 PM 9-19-2003_


----------



## djtrip (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DuBLover)*

On my 3rd Volkswagen. I had a 1991 Passat which was my first car, a 2002 Jetta which was totaled by a stupid cab that ran a red-light (but the car saved my life) and I'm currently driving a 2003 Jetta with plans to trade it in on a MKV GTI after the lease is finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwKafer (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (djtrip)*

Not yet


----------



## Fahrvergnugen_Jaceb (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (VwKafer)*

nope...I'm only 12 1\2. hey does anyone have a car i could have?


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Fahrvergnugen_Jaceb)*

Just sold my 3rd, carless at the moment...


----------



## Spoof11 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I was sooo close in getting a mini cooper...but the sales people were jerkin us around! So we ended out getting a GTI.....ended out to be so much better.


----------



## VolksManDEA (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm on my second first one was a 91 jetta but I didn't like the weight or the digifant intake so now it's an 84 jetta 4 door


----------



## GlenOS (Oct 4, 2003)

67 bug, 78 scirocco, 73 Thing, 74 Thing, 80 Rabbit Diesel, 71 Bus Poptop, still own the 91 Jetta. I really miss the Scirocco and the Bus.


----------



## B4VTDI (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (Blue_Bug)*

Actually I own 2...subject to change as more manufacturer's remove their cranium from the backsides and start getting more diesels into the US.
Rodg


----------



## ThumperKabby2.0T (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (crownvic)*

I own three right now. One is an 87 cabriolet, 2 is a 65 bug, 3 is a 76 bus convertible.


----------



## GhiaGirl (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (ThumperKabby2.0T)*

My first was a 74 standard beetle, no engine, went to a 68 Karmann Ghia, (I have a model of the 74 that I made out of a bug model my ex had







) The 74 was called the Skunk...she had a skunk paintjob. Then I claimed ownership of a sandrail he had. Now, I have the beauty in my sig, (87 Cabriolet) and the ones mentioned earlier 
_Quote, originally posted by *ThumperKabby2.0T* »_ 87 cabriolet, 2 is a 65 bug, 3 is a 76 bus convertible.
 Ok, they aren't all mine but we share them. If I fully claim anything, it's the Cabby.







. If I had the money, I'd like to get a 68 Ghia, a Jetta, (1998-2000) and a 73 Super.


----------



## bettajetta1994 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (GhiaGirl)*

check my sig, plus my first car was an 86 gli, that's what started it all


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (bettajetta1994)*

i have a vw... alot of my friends have vw's... im trying to talk my mom into getting a toureg... my next car will be a vw.... god im a dork


----------



## plmbrchk74 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Yes I do, this is my first. I got the 03 Wolfberg Jetta 1.8 T. This is the best car I've ever owned. Nuttin but V-dubs for me again.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (plmbrchk74)*

cool, congratulations, and welcome to the vortex. 

(by the way, I think you mean "Wolfsburg", might want to edit your profile)


----------



## HookahFrog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

My mom got her 99 PAssat 1.8T... then my dad got a 99 bug so i bought his truck, and then when i finally had the money i got me my 95 Jetta 2.0... My whole family is hooked and when my lil brother gets to the age he will have one, and he will love it otherwise he is OUT. But we all love our cars


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

yeps....


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Sure I own a VW........check out the link in my sig .......hehe......betcha u never seen one that cool before.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubber03 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (junkyardjockey)*

Yup. 03 Golf...and in three years a black beetle.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

had it before i found vortex. about 3 months into my vortex membership it hit a tree.








go gators



_Modified by my 2.0 rocket at 7:15 PM 11-2-2003_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (NBracer8)*

My first Veedub was a 98 Golf GL (bought it brand spanking new) after I became an enthusiast, I sold the GL and bought a 97 GTI.


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (mk3gti)*

Well unfortunatly im only 15 and i dont own anything. But im no stranger to dubs. 
Mom - B5 99 Passat Wagon 1.8T (the old 150hp one) Tiptronic
Dad - MK4 02 Jetta 1.8T (the new 180hp one) 5-speed
i plan on getting an MK3 98 Ginster Yellow GTI VR6 5-speed (January 26th)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm dubbin for life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I actually have 2 right now with plans to purchase an R32 if they ever get here and are affordable


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I do, but its for sale.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

My parents have a 92 Jetta Diesel, my brother a 87 Jetta Diesel and my (almost) 92 Turbo Diesel.!!!


----------



## melech (Oct 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (BRB337)*

A '99 Jetta and a '92 Accord. Have owned 8 VW's since 1968. Agree with the general assesment on Vortex--they're great to drive, very safe, but shaky on reliability (except for my current jetta), and getting worse on dealer service. You would think I'd be mature enough, at 66, to outgrow my addiction. 
My grandchildren want me to enter a 12 step program: "My name is Melech. I drive VW's".


----------



## earthworm (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (melech)*

Yes
Passat VR6
Melech, you are 2 1/2 up on me.
In my nigh 50 years of driving(legal and illegal) I have owned :
'63 113
'68 311
'70 361
'74 411
'84 A1
'85 A2 Diesel
'82 Diesel caddy
'81 Diesel caddy
'93 B3 VR6 Passat station wagon 
There is more difference between the first and last than there is between day and night.
VW has both progressed and regressed a ton !!


----------



## TMO_BRAZIL (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Good in Brazil vw is rare who here never had one I has one voyage (FOX) 1,6 1991


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i personally don't own a vw, but my parents have a '93 eurovan.


----------



## GL95x (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (vwdude53)*

on my 1st dub
will own a few more until i decide to move onto something better.......audi or bmw or something in that higher end market.
steve


----------



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Currently have nine







. Just sold a '70 Beetle and a '71 Westphalia camper Bus (that makes 11!). List goes as follows: '03 Beetle GLS 1.8T, '02 Jetta GLS TDI, '92 Jetta GL, '84 Rabbit, '73 Thing, '67 Westy Camper Bus (sweet!!!!), Tub Buggy on a '55 frame - soon to be Berrien Nostalgia, '83 Appletree four seater (w/1914cc and 5 rib Bus tranny), '? yr. Berrien two seater with 1700cc type II motor. As soon as my Wife's T&C dies, she is getting a Tourag (TDI only!!!!!) if available by then. Love the V-dubs - always have - always will!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJTy180 (Nov 6, 2001)

I had one, sold it for $50


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (NJTy180)*

i own 2 cant drive neither both on vacation, see sig
well make that one i cant drive...got the golf running again woooot!


_Modified by PoweredByG60 at 7:05 PM 11-30-2003_


----------



## MakeLuv2aDub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

i'll always own a dub... DIEHARD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTVW (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

Here's my five in order
1) 86 Jetta (my first new car) was stolen, recovered & repaired. Just wasn't the same after that and had to go. 65k miles
2) 94 Jetta kept until 02. 80k miles
3) 03 Passat Variant traded for #5
4) 90 Corrado picked up summer 03 for long term project
5) 04 Passat Variant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DavidMarc (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (CTVW)*

My family has owned:
2 1968 Beetles
1969 VW Station Wagen
1986 Rabbit
1990 Jetta
1992 Jetta
2001 Cabrio
and check my sig for the latest..


----------



## Trooper of Doom (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DavidMarc)*

I own a 2002 VW Parati Turbo. Will post pics in a couple days.


----------



## The Arabian Polo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I AM going to get a Polo in about 2 weeks, hense my name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait!


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (GL95x)*

Why not move on to a Phaeton? VW can build quality upscale cars with the best of them. I would still own VW's if I were to become a millionaire. I would also own other cars, but I will always be a Volkswagen fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*I will never own a Japanese car!







*


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (DavidMarc)*

Amerikaner und Japanische Automobile sind Scheisse!


----------



## BlakDimnd6 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Do you own a VW????? (MartijnGizmo)*

I'm on my 7th...and loving it!


----------

